# 1965 engine codes



## 1965gto_ohio (Aug 27, 2011)

I have a great condition frame 65 gto but the engine is stamped "YC" with the S/N as 199108. Is that even a Lemans or GTO block?  Has the correct Tripower mounted to it and the correct Hurst Trans. Any help?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the site. It may help if you start your decoding by reading the date code which is found near the distributor hole It should be a 4 digit code


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Casting numbers aside, no YS block was a tripower block in an early GTO. The YS code was used on the GTO 389's that had automatic transmissions and the GTO 400's that had the automatic trans. It was always a 4-barrel equipped base engine (though not bad:335 hP). My '67 has a YS code base 400 in it.....A manual trans equipped '65 GTO should have a WS code block it it's a tripower car.....the code would be WT for 4 barrel.


----------

